# Low carb cakes



## helli (Oct 6, 2022)

Just seen this in my local Morrisons


----------



## Martin62 (Oct 6, 2022)

helli said:


> Just seen this in my local MorrisonsView attachment 22360


They look delicious


----------



## EmmaL76 (Oct 6, 2022)

Let me be the first to trial these cakes… for the sake of the forum I am willing to do this and report my findings.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 6, 2022)

Depending on your personal reaction to alcohol, they may even work as negative Carb cakes


----------



## helli (Oct 6, 2022)

EmmaL76 said:


> Let me be the first to trial these cakes… for the sake of the forum I am willing to do this and report my findings.


I think we might be able to arrange a forum "cake tasting" night ... for the benefit of all forum members, of course.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 9, 2022)

helli said:


> I think we might be able to arrange a forum "cake tasting" night ... for the benefit of all forum members, of course.


I'll bring the spray cream.


----------

